# Where did the 2014 Rokh go?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Do any of you know why the 2014 Pinarello Rokh is no longer listed on the English version of the Pinarello site (it looks like the Paris is missing as well)? They were there like 2 weeks ago.

DOGMA K ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Odd.
Maybe both are being redesigned/relaunched?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Odd.
> Maybe both are being redesigned/relaunched?


That's my thought/hope as well. I'm going to see if I can find them on the italian version of the site.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> That's my thought/hope as well. I'm going to see if I can find them on the italian version of the site.


Guess what? They are still on the Italian version of the site. I think they might be limiting what they plan to sell in the U.S. If that's correct, I am not interested in supporting them. I like to take my bikes to shops where the mechanics are expereinced working on them + I just don't like it. 

CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Do any of you know why the 2014 Pinarello Rokh is no longer listed on the English version of the Pinarello site (it looks like the Paris is missing as well)? They were there like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> DOGMA K ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


With the Paris and the Marvel in the line-up they probably are phasing it out.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Noticed that too this past week. Thinking that they sold out of the US model (if there is a difference). Just got my 2014 Rokh. It did take a month to get not sure why.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not believe they are sold out in the US. There are 2 colors that you might not be able to get but there are other colors available. The Rokh was just updated for 2014. It is now electric ready and I believe they changed the BB.

The Paris has been in the line up. Apples and oranges. Paris uses the Torayca 50HM1.5.

The Marvel might be the answer because it does use 30HM12K. Check out the geometry and compare the 2. New head tube. The problem is the Marvel is alleged to be a derived from the Paris. The Rokh is derived from the Kobh.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rokh On said:


> I do not believe they are sold out in the US. There are 2 colors that you might not be able to get but there are other colors available. The Rokh was just updated for 2014. It is now electric ready and I believe they changed the BB.
> 
> The Paris has been in the line up. Apples and oranges.


Just looked, 2014 advertises a press fit bottom bracket. Another example of weight and manufacturer money savings at the expense of future noise and constant attempts at quieting bottom bracket creaking by the unsuspecting purchaser.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rokh On said:


> I do not believe they are sold out in the US. There are 2 colors that you might not be able to get but there are other colors available. The Rokh was just updated for 2014. It is now electric ready and I believe they changed the BB.
> 
> The Paris has been in the line up. Apples and oranges. PARIS uses the Torayca 50HM1.5.
> 
> The Marvel might be the answer because it does use 30HM12K. Check out the geometry and compare the 2.


We're not saying that one is better than the other or debating the value of upgrades Pinarello made to the frames for this year, or suggesting that the Rokh or Paris is completely out of the Pinarello line-up, we are all just curious as to why both suddenly disappeared from the English version of the Pinarello website and what that says about their availability in America. That's the issue we are discussing.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

An email to Gita Bike might answer the questions better than we could.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJ88V said:


> An email to Gita Bike might answer the questions better than we could.


I thought about it, but I decided to go with a Trek Domane after a nice test ride yesterday. It ticked more boxes as it is lighter and cheaper than the Rokh with a slightly higher end carbon. Thanks though.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I thought about it, but I decided to go with a Trek Domane after a nice test ride yesterday. It ticked more boxes as it is lighter and cheaper than the Rokh with a slightly higher end carbon. Thanks though.


Good choice! I rode both and like the Domane better as well.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I thought about it, but I decided to go with a Trek Domane after a nice test ride yesterday. It ticked more boxes as it is lighter and cheaper than the Rokh with a slightly higher end carbon. Thanks though.


what made you decide against the Wilier?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Do any of you know why the 2014 Pinarello Rokh is no longer listed on the English version of the Pinarello site (it looks like the Paris is missing as well)? They were there like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> DOGMA K ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


www.gitabike.com/‎ 


the Rohk is on gita's website as well as the paris (but the paris now appears to be frame only). when I got my dogma they laughed at pinarello's website and we used gita for all the specs colors and availability. I would check with your dealer but i think gita is the only contact they have with any aspect of pinarello (for us dealers)


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Domane Rashadabd. I've heard nothing but good things about them.

In the March issue of Bicycling there is a full page ad for 2014 Rokh.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

when i ordered my orange/black 2014 Rokh in nov, i was told i got the last one available in the US (limited number available). this makes it rare, you dont see many. (i get lots of ooooohhhhhsssss and aaaaaahhhhhssss). im good with it.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

do you mean this bike?

Gitabike


notice that the orange/black combo is not shown.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

...or this bike? 

ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT — CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------

